# Lessons in Washington state?



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

LoveIcelandics said:


> Hi All, I would love some advice please. I rode off and on for quite some time but due to my weight, hadn’t ridden in a very long time. I just lost 100lbs and got back from Iceland 3 days ago where I was finally able to ride Icelandics - my dream horses. Was pretty emotional having all my hard work pay off 😃
> I have reached out to COUNTLESS barns/schools in my area because I want to continue taking lessons now my weight is down and I’m so excited, but no one is available right now. Everyone is full and for the ones that do reply, they’re saying “reach back out to us in the fall”. I don’t want to wait that long, honestly, but I might have to. Is there any other option you can think of that could get me back in the saddle sooner? I don’t own a horse yet but looking at doing so as soon as I can take regular lessons again and become established at a riding school/barn where I may also be able to board my horse. Cost is not an issue and neither is time (I have no kids and a well paid job) but can’t find anywhere to ride. I’m going back to Iceland next year for a multi day ride but want to get as much time in the saddle before then as I can. Is there something I’ve not thought of or do I just have to be patient at this time?


You could look for a lease if you want to just practice riding and looking up different things to work on. You could also lease and work with a private trainer who comes to your barn you are leasing from. OR if you're a confident rider and just want practice you can advertise to exercise other people's horses for free or for some cash.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PM me. I live in Bellevue. A lease would be my thought, too


----------



## LoveIcelandics (Oct 12, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> PM me. I live in Bellevue. A lease would be my thought, too


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Terbus (Oct 9, 2021)

What area of Washington? I'm in the general Seattle area, Kitsap County, but don't want to suggest anything without knowing if that's to far.


----------



## LoveIcelandics (Oct 12, 2021)

Terbus said:


> What area of Washington? I'm in the general Seattle area, Kitsap County, but don't want to suggest anything without knowing if that's to far.


Hi there! I’m in Pierce County so Kitsap isn’t too far away. Any suggestions appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Terbus (Oct 9, 2021)

LoveIcelandics said:


> Hi there! I’m in Pierce County so Kitsap isn’t too far away. Any suggestions appreciated, thanks.


AlishIa Alexander at the Ridding Place in Port Orchard is great. She works at another stable as well, but I don't remember the name or location. She's a performance trainer, and she'll meet you at your riding level. She's got her own horses you can ride and you can bring your own gear or not as it suits you. I've heard mixed things about her when it comes to working with other peoples horses, but that was never an issue for me as I always road hers.

My horse is currently under half-lease, so I can't help you there. I've got a few stable recommendations in my area, and know of an absolutely wonderful horse rescue if your interested in buying, but traveling for lessons is one thing and traveling for a horse another.


----------



## LoveIcelandics (Oct 12, 2021)

I appreciate your response so much, thank you! I have read about this establishment and heard good things so will reach out to her today. Agreed, for a lease it would need to be much closer. I’m looking to buy once I’ve got an established instructor and make a plan from there but I’m not in that place yet. I’d LOVE to rescue. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Terbus (Oct 9, 2021)

LoveIcelandics said:


> I appreciate your response so much, thank you! I have read about this establishment and heard good things so will reach out to her today. Agreed, for a lease it would need to be much closer. I’m looking to buy once I’ve got an established instructor and make a plan from there but I’m not in that place yet. I’d LOVE to rescue. Thanks again for all your help.


Glad I could help! I hope you find a good horse, trainer, and barn.


----------

